# 建议反馈 | 建議反饋

## EricHsu

所有对版面/版主的意见, 建议, 反馈都在此跟贴, 这将方便我们及时了解大家的想法, 以便我们可以迅速调整跟进.  :Very Happy: 

--繁體字版本-- 

所有對版面/版主的意見, 建議, 反饋都在此跟貼, 這將方便我們及時了解大家的想法, 以便我們可以迅速調整跟進.  :Smile: 

版主示：　有意見就在論譠發，悄悄話便用  PM 傳，　哈哈  AKar@200710031250

----------

## liuspider

别的版都有一个描述，在 forum list 那页，但我们的中文版还没有呢

哪位中文高人给 想一个啊？

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *liuspider wrote:*   

> 别的版都有一个描述，在 forum list 那页，但我们的中文版还没有呢
> 
> 哪位中文高人给 想一个啊？

 

不要太集权就可以了。

我想到一个： 

天鸟霹鸣食死狗，圣兽雳嘶踏残窗──Gentoo无敌

天鸟，就是我们可爱的小企鹅(Penguin)了。圣兽，自然就是我们的GNU牛了。

死狗，是某间说Linux版权是他们的公司。残窗，是。。。。嘿嘿。。。窗。。。嘿嘿。。。。。

----------

## wangxiaohu

这个有纪念意义的帖子也要留下来

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=255477

我们做一个版面大事记吧。。。。

----------

## bookstack

建议先搞一个中文化的guide.

大多数中文的Gentooer来这个版面，多半是本地化出了问题。

 :Smile: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 天鸟霹鸣食死狗，圣兽雳嘶踏残窗──Gentoo无敌
> 
> 

 

咳咳, 确实... 够震撼  :Wink: 

大家可以多想几个, 然后集中开个投票.

----------

## EricHsu

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 这个有纪念意义的帖子也要留下来
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=255477
> ...

 

 *bookstack wrote:*   

> 建议先搞一个中文化的guide.
> 
> 大多数中文的Gentooer来这个版面，多半是本地化出了问题。
> 
> 

 

Just do it  :Smile: 

各自开贴, 然后动手. 不过留心不要重复开贴. 让有同样想法的朋友加入到同一个帖子里集中力量 :Smile: 

----------

## dundas

It is weird that I'm not able to open this post

Gentoo 2004.3 硬盤安裝法

and some of the posts in IE 6, it just turns out to be blank pages....(wiz or without firewalls....so...)

Any one got any suggestions?

thx

----------

## Hauser

 *dundas wrote:*   

> It is weird that I'm not able to open this post
> 
> Gentoo 2004.3 Ӳ�P���b��
> 
> and some of the posts in IE 6, it just turns out to be blank pages....(wiz or without firewalls....so...)
> ...

 

After you click the link, you may need to switch the browser encoding to UTF-8.  It's a bit inconvenient to always do such things, but there isn't a good solution for the present other than use a different browser, for instance if you use Konqueror, you can set its default encoding to UTF-8.

----------

## liuspider

 *dundas wrote:*   

> It is weird that I'm not able to open this post
> 
> Gentoo 2004.3 Ӳ�P���b��
> 
> and some of the posts in IE 6, it just turns out to be blank pages....(wiz or without firewalls....so...)
> ...

 

this is a ugly bug of IE

Work around: clear your saved cookies

----------

